# Camera raw 4.6 and Lightroom 2.3.



## creativepro (Apr 16, 2009)

I  have lightroom 2.3.
Photoshop CS3
Mac 1'.5.6.

 I downloaded the most recent camera raw for Photoshop CS3 i.e 4.6.
installed with no fuss into Photoshbop CS3 and moved camera raw version 4.5 to my desktop

I now hear that camera raw 4.6. is incompatible with raw conversion engine used in Lightroom 2.3.

I also downloaded the newest camera profiles which was installed successfully in Photoshop CS3.  Though I don't think I need these as my camera is not a recent version.  ( not sure whether I should uninstall this?)

Since the installation I have not used Lightroom or Photoshop.  What happens in the above cirumstances. ie what does it mean for Lightroom that I have camera raw 4.6. installed instead of 4.5.?

Should I trash 4.6. and move 4.5. back to Photoshop plug-in folder?

Just to add I mostly use Lightroom as my main editor.  Photoshop CS3 is mostly used  through Photoshop smart filter for some 3rd party plugs  such as noiseware and Topaz Adjust etc.

Sue



Does


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2009)

4.6 is the latest ACR version for CS3, and is the right one to have installed - the newer 5.x are for CS4.  Here's the blurb on what it actually means to you: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/blog/2''8/12/18/lightroom-22-compatibility-with-cs3/


----------



## creativepro (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks

Sue


----------

